# Goat Halters?



## Peep (Oct 6, 2014)

How do you lead a goat? Do you put a mini horse halter on it? Or do you use a collar?


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 6, 2014)

Leash and collar


----------



## Peep (Oct 6, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> Leash and collar
> View attachment 5168


Thanks!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 6, 2014)

I have used both. The halters are nice for stubborn goats. It gives you more control. I leave collars on my girls, not the bucks.

Be careful with leaving anything on your goat as they can get stuck easily.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Oct 7, 2014)

I use haters.. Only halters really, don't like collars. But do use one for my littlest goat.


----------



## Sweet Sue (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok, once you get the collar and leash on, then what? I am sure they don't just take off walking with me, right? They are 6 most. old, bought them last month. Want to train them to walk on a leash the right way. I don't want to start out wrong.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 9, 2015)

We now begin walking goats on leads from week one.  They are so small at the point that we use cat collars on them.  They follow along pretty willingly at that age and get used to the idea of being walked.

We did have to train some older ones and it was work!  They don't mind the leash so much but they don't want to leave their barn.  It just takes time, treats, and encouragement.  I still have a few that would rather die than walk (well one is a big, fat lazy pygmy with an attitude).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 9, 2015)

I've found that the easiest way to teach a goat to lead is to first teach it to tie.  If you have something that is flexible to tie it to it really helps.  We use a bicycle inner tube nailed to a fence post.  Tie the goat off to the inner tube and then walk away.  Don't leave the goat unattended, just get far enough away that the goat does not associate you with the explosion that is going to happen the first time it's tied up, lol.  Using something like the inner tube the goat learns to give to pressure.  It will try to get away and the tube will stretch out keeping the goat from injury, but it quickly learns the way to take the pressure off is to give in and step forward.  Give it a try!

p.s.  This method works with lots of critters


----------



## Sweet Sue (Feb 9, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> We now begin walking goats on leads from week one.  They are so small at the point that we use cat collars on them.  They follow along pretty willingly at that age and get used to the idea of being walked.
> 
> We did have to train some older ones and it was work!  They don't mind the leash so much but they don't want to leave their barn.  It just takes time, treats, and encouragement.  I still have a few that would rather die than walk (well one is a big, fat lazy pygmy with an attitude).


Thank you!


----------



## Sweet Sue (Feb 9, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've found that the easiest way to teach a goat to lead is to first teach it to tie.  If you have something that is flexible to tie it to it really helps.  We use a bicycle inner tube nailed to a fence post.  Tie the goat off to the inner tube and then walk away.  Don't leave the goat unattended, just get far enough away that the goat does not associate you with the explosion that is going to happen the first time it's tied up, lol.  Using something like the inner tube the goat learns to give to pressure.  It will try to get away and the tube will stretch out keeping the goat from injury, but it quickly learns the way to take the pressure off is to give in and step forward.  Give it a try!
> 
> p.s.  This method works with lots of critters


Thank you!


----------

